

Cap’n Proto – Think Protocol Buffers, except faster - weitzj
http://kentonv.github.io/capnproto/

======
weitzj
Kenton Varda, was the primary author of Protocol Buffers version 2, which is
the version that Google released open source. Cap’n Proto is the result of
years of experience working on Protobufs, listening to user feedback, and
thinking about how things could be done better.

Cloudflare uses it [http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-lua-capnproto-
better-...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-lua-capnproto-better-
serialization-in-lua)

